# Find Cheap Gas Prices



## Sly Fox (Jul 10, 2013)

Search Gas Prices - Just put your zip code.  Any where in the United States

http://www.floridastategasprices.com/GasPriceSearch.aspx


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

I thought i was paying a lot $1.52 is the going rate in NSW Australia


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 10, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> I thought i was paying a lot $152.7 is the going rate in NSW Australia



You buy your gas by the liter not by the gallon?  I am not sure if the liter is more then the U.S. gallon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2013)

I U.S. gallon = 3.7854 L.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 11, 2013)

Works out to roughly $5.74A  = $US 5.27 per gallon in OZ. Hard to fill even a medium car for under 50 bucks now.  Even worse in Europe we hear.
 Enjoy your driving.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2013)

Prices have been in the $3.30 range for months in my area.   I don't drive much, or far, so a tank lasts a good long while.
Another good price check site:
http://www.gaspricewatch.com/


----------

